# Saved $1000 last month!



## treemedicinc (Oct 24, 2007)

I own a tree company in St. Augustine, FL and have had a problem with my guys taking too long to get to jobs, stopping along the way, taking excessive lunches, etc. I recently contacted a company and installed GPS tracking devices on my trucks. Wow, what a difference, not only did I save over $1000 last month on payroll, I increased 1 - 2 jobs per day. I wish I had done this 20 yrs ago. I researched for a few months and found a great low cost system that does everything I need and more. I'd be glad to pass on the info if interested.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 24, 2007)

Be even better if they were fitted with a small mic and you could hear what they were saying about you.


----------



## treemedicinc (Oct 24, 2007)

Actually, my guys responded well and are getting bonuses for extra jobs completed, no speed alerts, and less stress from the boss!


----------



## lxt (Oct 25, 2007)

thats why I work my business, Im out there right beside my workers!!! If I knew there was a GPS in the company vehicle I`d stop just for the hell of it!!

work your biz then complain when the guys stop for a break, nothing like an arm chair quarterback!!


LXT..........nice ekka!!


----------



## treemedicinc (Oct 25, 2007)

cant be 3 places at once and if I had an employee who was worried about it he would be gone. I have better productivity and better service. I dispatch them to the closest location and cut down on travel.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, I bet you're foaming at the mouth for the wrist watch version. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 26, 2007)

Treemedicinc's favorite book is "1984"
My guys want to take a break or stop at a store, they break or stop.
If I didn't trust them, they wouldn't be working for me.

Kinda funny that the same guys that had a problem taking too long to get to jobs, stopping along the way, taking excessive lunches , etc embraced the idea of being tracked like animals. (responded well ? )
Drop us a note in 6 months and tell us how many of your guys aren't working on other companies crews...


----------



## Ekka (Oct 26, 2007)

Nothing worse than the dreaded 2.30pm call from the boss ...

... "yeah, got another lil one on the way in boys, just $600 so here's the details, dont forget, I know where you are". :greenchainsaw:


----------



## lxt (Oct 26, 2007)

treemedicinc said:


> cant be 3 places at once and if I had an employee who was worried about it he would be gone. I have better productivity and better service. I dispatch them to the closest location and cut down on travel.



3 places at once, you own a biz!! your suppose to be in 10 places at once!!

big question is do you work your biz? Im get a sense that this is a troll thread!! listen to others on here who actually work their biz!!

If you wanna save $$$$ work!! 1 less employee to pay, you know where everyone is all the time & you wouldnt need a GPS. Dam, I just saved you a couple thousand amonth!!

LXT............


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 26, 2007)

lxt said:


> 3 places at once, you own a biz!! your suppose to be in 10 places at once!!
> 
> big question is do you work your biz? Im get a sense that this is a troll thread!! listen to others on here who actually work their biz!!
> 
> ...



If you can "work" with your employees all the time who gives the estimates ,consultations, etc. ? Or are you one of those guys that gives his estmates at night and on the weekends?


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 26, 2007)

Is this another reincarnation of the ever popular treeminator?


----------



## BayouTree (Oct 26, 2007)

lxt said:


> If you wanna save $$$$ work!! 1 less employee to pay, you know where everyone is all the time & you wouldnt need a GPS. Dam, I just saved you a couple thousand amonth!!
> 
> LXT............



I suppose you would save money, but if you want to make money hire people to work your biz for you and learn to manage people. He's the boss thats what they do. It sounds like he just up'd productivity and decreased the amount of work he'd have to do otherwise.


----------



## lxt (Oct 26, 2007)

mckeetree said:


> If you can "work" with your employees all the time who gives the estimates ,consultations, etc. ? Or are you one of those guys that gives his estmates at night and on the weekends?





I set aside a day in the week usually thursday to consult/bid, my men on that particular day pull maintenance, & yes occasionally I do bid on the week end, thats part of running a biz.

I like being out there with my men, keeps me humble!! I dont care much for those that sit in the office playing secretary!! every customer I work for likes the fact that the owners there that way should anything arise its taken care of on the spot!!

everyone wants to start or engage in a biz then not do anything but collect checks while their men are out doing it all , these are the same ones who complain when their men stop at the store, etc... more to biz than just collecting checks!!!

LXT...............


----------



## lxt (Oct 26, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> Is this another reincarnation of the ever popular treeminator?




you didnt mean me did ya? that guy was a real gem uhh? please say you didnt mean me!!!

LXT...........


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 27, 2007)

BayouTree said:


> I suppose you would save money, but if you want to make money hire people to work your biz for you and learn to manage people. He's the boss thats what they do. It sounds like he just up'd productivity and decreased the amount of work he'd have to do otherwise.



That's right, and when I fiigured that out about 12 years ago that is when I started making money. An old man that had been in the business for forty years told me "Charlie, if you want want to make some real money in this business you have got to to get that working with your crew crap out of your head. Nobody that does that has ever made anything but just a living. And you can never expand because there is just one you." Boy was he right.


----------



## cwelvy (Oct 27, 2007)

*St A*

Are you the "Tree Guy" in St. Augustine. I had a friend Jason Phillips who worked for that op. I lived in St. Augustine for 10 yrs. Now I live in Nor. Cal. Love that place.
I bet when it's going off you find your trucks driving down A street fairly often...


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 27, 2007)

lxt said:


> you didnt mean me did ya? that guy was a real gem uhh? please say you didnt mean me!!!
> 
> LXT...........



Lol-take it easy LXT, i was talking about treemedicinc. 

As an employee, i have to agree with you though-i much prefer working for an owner who isn't afraid to get his hands dirty now and then. I've never liked working for someone who hasn't spent any time in a tree. As a foreman, i've always felt that i should never ask my guys to do something i would not be willing to do myself.


----------



## lxt (Oct 27, 2007)

whew!! I just remember ole treeinovators posts!

Take care beowulf & be safe!!!

LXT..........


----------

